# Netzwerkkarte nicht initialisiert

## JeanLueck

Hi 

Ich habe mir bereits die FAQ durchgelesen und alles nach besten Wissen eingestellt.

Also ich habe eine Realtek Netzwerkkarte mit dem chipsatz RTL-8139

Diese habe ich in der menu.conf eingetragen und danach den Kernel neu kompiliert.

Ich habe auch diese Zeile " RTL-8139" in /etc/modules.autoload eingetragen. Auch habe ich danach rc-update add net.eth0 default ausgeführt.

Beim Start kommt folgende Meldung :

Bringing up eth0 

SIOSIFADDR : No such device

etho: unknown interface Nos such device

ERROR: Problem starting needed services "netmount" was not started.

Nun ich kann English und mir daher auch so den ein oder anderen Reim drauf machen nur leider habe ich nicht den geringsten schimmer was ich machen muss dammit es läuft  :Sad: 

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe

MFG

JeanLueck

----------

## MasterOfMagic

steht doch da. es gibt bei dir kein device eth0. drum kann er auch darauf kein ifconfig machen. was genau steht in /etc/modules.autoload?

du hast /etc/conf.d/net richtig ausgefüllt?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## JeanLueck

in /etc/modules.autoload steht folgendes :

RTL-8139

ide-scsi/nsg/nsr_mod

in net steht folgendes drin :

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

ob das richtig ist weiß ich net  :Smile: 

----------

## tux-fan

Der Treiber wird wohl nicht "RTL-8139" heissen. Vermutlich ist "8139too" der Richtige.

Versuch mal von Hand zu laden: (als user root)

modprobe 8139too

ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 metric 1

dann mal kontrollieren ob's funktioniert hat:

ifconfig

Es sollte nun ein eth0 Eintrag existieren; wichtig ist dann die 3te Zeile. Da sollte:

UP .... RUNNING

auftauchen.

----------

## JeanLueck

nun ich habs mit modprobe versucht das kam bei raus :

bash-2.05b# modprobe 8139

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.18-4GB/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

und ifconfig zeigt dementsprechend auch keine änderung  :Sad: 

----------

## JeanLueck

bin dem Verzeichnipfad nachgegangen und fand folgendes:

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5

habe dann eifnach den entsprechenden ortner erstellt und alles von ...gentoo-r5 dort hineinkopiert. 

Danach kam folgende fehler meldung :

bash-2.05b# pwd

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5

bash-2.05b# ls

build        modules.generic_string  modules.parportmap  modules.usbmap

kernel       modules.ieee1394map     modules.pcimap      pcmcia

modules.dep  modules.isapnpmap       modules.pnpbiosmap

bash-2.05b# cp -r * /lib/modules/2.4.18-4GB/

bash-2.05b# modprobe 8139too

modprobe: Can't locate module 8139too

 :Sad: 

----------

## tux-fan

Nee, so wird das nix werden.

Da ich nun dein System nicht kenne, würde ich mal Folgendes vorschlagen. Die Kernelsourcen sind wohl 2.4.20-gentoo-r5, gut. Zunächst mal als user root anmelden; wie gehabt "su -" , <Passwort>

("su -" setzt auch das Environment von root; "su" macht das nicht)

Dann ins Kernel-Verzeichnis wechseln; "cd /usr/src/linux". Ein "/bin/pwd" sollte Dir jetzt das aktuelle Verzeichnis anzeigen, also "/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5" 

( "/bin/pwd" ist NICHT gleich "pwd"; "pwd" zeigt Dir nur den Link, also "/usr/src/linux" )

In diesem Verzeichnis ein "make menuconfig" ausführen. Unter dem Menue "Code maturity level options" mal das hier auswählen: "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers". Im Menue "Network device support -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)" findet sich ein Eintrag "EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers", den mal aktivieren.

Jetzt sollten eine Menge Ethernet-Treiber angeboten werden, u.A. auch 2 von RealTek. Die Beiden als Modul anwählen, also <M> bei "RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL)" und "RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support". 

Jetzt kann das Menue verlassen werden; am Ende natürlich "save new kernel config" mit "yes" beantworten.

Als Nächstes nun den Kernel und die Module übersetzen und einbinden. "make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install"

Der Kernel muß nun noch ins /boot Verzeichnis kopiert werden; nachdem das Verzeichnis bzw. die Partition gemountet wurde, also:

"mount /boot" und "cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel>"

( <kernel> ist der Name des Kernels, wie er auch in "/boot/grub/grub/conf" eingetragen ist, per default wohl einfach "bzImage")

Da man den Kernel im laufenden Betrieb nicht wechseln kann, ist nun ein "reboot" erforderlich.

So jetzt nochmal die Sache mit "modprobe" und "ifconfig", wie oben beschrieben.

----------

## JeanLueck

Mh   

Also ich habe die menuconf so konfiguriert wie du es sagtest habe auch kompilliert und anschließend den Kernel kopiert .

aber folgendes gab der befehl modprobe aus :

bash-2.05b# modprobe 8139too

Note: /etc/modules.conf is more recent than /lib/modules/2.4.18-4GB/modules.dep

modprobe: Can't locate module 8139too

mit oder ohne dem "too" hinter 8139 

Also die Karte funzt auf jedenfall mal unter Suse 8.0

----------

## tux-fan

Die Sache mit "2.4.18-4GB" hat mich auch etwas gewundert. Da scheint SuSE noch irgendwie im Spiel zu sein.

"insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o"

könnte vielleicht (für den Moment) noch weiterhelfen.

Langfristig wäre wohl eine "Entwirrung" von SuSE und gentoo angebracht.

----------

## JeanLueck

also folgendes zur verwirrung  :Smile: 

bash-2.05b# cd /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/

bash-2.05b# ls

block  usb

bash-2.05b#

also da ist gar kein net ordner drin ... 

wie kann es sein dass sich suse in mein gentoo einmischt ? 

Ich habe des öfteren über chroot gearbeitet wie auch jetzt um den insmod befehl auszuprobieren, kann ja schlecht jedesmal neu booten ... kommt es daher ?

----------

## tux-fan

Vielleicht iss da was durcheinander geraten. Allerdings bin ich da nu überfragt. Machst Du sowas wie "chroot /mnt/gentoo" um ins Gentoo-linux zu wechseln ?

Was wird denn bei "uname -a" für ein Kernel angezeigt ? Vermutlich nicht der "2.4.20-gentoo-r5" sondern der "2.4.18-4GB", oder ?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

sag mal verwendest du vielleicht auch noch lilo dann wäre nach der kernel kompilierung und dem kopieren des kernels nach /boot noch ein /sbin/lilo fällig. zudem stellt sich sowieso die frage wo dein SuSE kernel herkommt.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## JeanLueck

Also folgendes mache ich um unter Suse in mein gentoo rein zukommen :

lrohr@linux:~> su -

Password:

linux:~ # mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo/

linux:~ # mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot/

linux:~ # chroot /mnt/gentoo/

bash-2.05b# uname -a

Linux linux 2.4.18-4GB #1 Wed Mar 27 13:57:05 UTC 2002 i686   GNU/Linux

bash-2.05b#

wenn ich nun die Dinge geändert habe die ich ändern muss rufe ich immer Lilo auf, da aus mir nicht so ganz verständlichen gründen es mir nicht gelungen ist mit lilo von einem System beide bootable zu machen. Also rufe ich wann immer ich das System wechseln will lilo des jeweiligen systems auf und somit hat sich def. der Kernel geändert .... 

Was mir aber mit der blöden Netzwerkkarte immer noch net weiterhilft  :Sad: 

Mh als win binutzer würde ich ja sagen ich installiere einfach mal neu aber ob das was bringt ist ja auch Fraglich .... 

MFG

JeanLueck

----------

## MasterOfMagic

dein problem ist einfach, das der kernel nicht gebootet wird, den du erstellt hast. es wird immer der SuSE kernel gebootet und nicht dein gentoo kernel.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## JeanLueck

Nun ich hab mir mal die Lilo.conf sowohl von gentoo als auch von Suse angeschaut. 

zuerst die von suse :

boot	= /dev/hda

change-rules

reset

read-only

menu-scheme = Wg:kw:Wg:Wg

lba32

prompt

timeout	= 30

message	= /boot/message

  image  = /boot/vmlinuz

  label  = linux

  root   = /dev/hda7

  vga    = 791

  initrd = /boot/initrd

  other = /dev/hda1

  label  = Gentoo

  image  = /boot/vmlinuz.suse

  label  = failsafe

  root   = /dev/hda7

  vga    = 791

  initrd = /boot/initrd.suse

  append = "ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off"

  optional

  image  = /boot/memtest.bin

  label  = memtest86

Jetzt die lilo.conf von Gentoo :

boot = /dev/hda1

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

map = /boot/System.map

lba32

timeout = 0

delay = 0

default = Gentoo

vga = normal    # Normal VGA console

Was müsste ich denn ändern damit der Gentoo Kernel gebootet wird ? müsste ich bei Gentoo 

" image = /boot/bzImage" reinschreiben ?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ja das wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn du dem lilo noch mitteilst welches image er laden soll. also bitte noch

```

image = /boot/bzImage

```

reingeben in deine lilo konfiguration für gentoo. und dann wie schon erwähnt /sbin/lilo ausführen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## JeanLueck

bash-2.05b# /sbin/lilo

Added Gentoo *

bash-2.05b# cat /etc/lilo.conf

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/lilo/files/lilo.conf,v 1.3 2002/09/30 00:55:18 woodchip Exp $

# Author: Ultanium

# Start LILO global section

boot = /dev/hda1

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

map = /boot/System.map

lba32

timeout = 0

delay = 0

default = Gentoo

vga = normal    # Normal VGA console

        image = /boot/bzImage

        root = /dev/hda6

        label = Gentoo

        read-only # read-only for checking

So hier der gesamte vorgang aber geht immer noch net muhaaaaa ich glaub ich installier bald FreeBSD  :Smile: 

----------

## MasterOfMagic

auch ne möglichkeit auf freebsd umzusteigen, aber das ist auch nicht einfacher als linux (respektive gentoo).

bootet nun überhaupt dein richtiger kernel?

was gibt uname -a aus? 

meinst du es wäre für dich nicht einfacher, wenn du nur ein linux auf dem rechner hättest und du würdest da dann nur gentoo mal installieren?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## JeanLueck

also uname -a gibt den gentoo kernel aus.

modprobe 8139too 

can't locate module ...

Ich habe suse nur installiert weil Gentoo nicht funktioniert !!! Ich will den ganzen klicki bundi kram net haben. Aber aus mir nun wirklich garnicht erklärlichen Gründen geht meine Netzwerk Karte unter Gentoo nicht !

----------

## MasterOfMagic

okay. das module heisst rtl8139too und nicht 8139too

also was kommt bei einem

```
modprobe rtl8139too
```

als ergebnis?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

